# Programmers are copying security flaws into your software



## simr (May 13, 2013)

> It's easy to assume that hackers work way above our pay grade. Electronic intruders must be able to exploit vulnerabilities in the software we use because they're evil geniuses, right?
> 
> That may be the case in some very sophisticated attacks, experts say, but in others, not so much. Programmers -- the people who create the software -- don't write all their code from scratch, instead borrowing freely from others' work. The problem: they're not vetting the code for security problems.
> 
> ...


Read more


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I've got news for you.
Operating Systems are built the same way.

This is nothing new to anyone who works or has worked in the software industry.

I've been involved in the software industry since the late 1960's and i will tell you that it extremely unlikely that you will ever see any truly new code. People just do not do it. There is always either code that does something close that can be modified or the programmer will remember having done something similar and will do it again - those are the really dangerous cases.

I was lucky in that a lot of my work was in truly new fields where there was little to base stuff on so I was "forced" to invent things.


----------

